# Is it possible to remove these scratch by hand?



## Ville (Oct 16, 2008)

*How to remove scratches from diamond cut alloys?*

I have diamond cut alloys two of which has scratches. I would like to know if it's possible to remove these without machine polisher and which product should I choose? The picture quality isn't very good but I hope these help showing the type of the scratches: 

NOTE: The latter picture isn't taken from my alloys but the scrathes are a little similar and the model of the alloy is identical.


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

I have these alloys...

They are diamond cut  (Little grooves all up / down them)

Which means that you can't polish them out!

There was a thread on here about them... Let me see if i can find it


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Take a look at paint scratch remover kit as it is very effective on laquer. If your Diamond Cut alloys have a clearcoat then our kit will be perfect for what you require:thumb:

As the other poster has indicated above if you are trying to polish out the finish the Diamond Cutting process has left then you will need to have this professionally done:thumb:


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

Try using the macro setting on your camera to get a less blurred photo.

If the scratches are in the lacquer, you could try a cutting polish that you would use on car paint. If the scratches are through the lacquer and to the metal, water will start getting in, the metal will corrode and the lacquer will start getting "spider webs" of milky discolouration. If the scratches are that deep you might consider applying some touch up lacquer.

If the scratches are down to the metal, you can't do a localised restoration of the finish by removing the lacquer and polishing the metal. A polished finish looks different to diamond cut (which has concentric circles).


----------

